

MinUnit - unit testing in 3 lines of C - gnosis
http://www.jera.com/techinfo/jtns/jtn002.html

======
lukesandberg
I have actually used a slightly modified version of this recently. I added a
few things to track line numbers and some more standardized output formatting.
you can see it here:

[https://github.com/lukesandberg/Regex/raw/master/tests/minun...](https://github.com/lukesandberg/Regex/raw/master/tests/minunit.h)

[https://github.com/lukesandberg/Regex/raw/master/tests/minun...](https://github.com/lukesandberg/Regex/raw/master/tests/minunit.c)

all in all, if you want to get something working quickly with a simple c
project this is the way to go.

